# Problem with GCC Jaquar IV cutting stone stencil material



## ldelzer (May 3, 2010)

It's safe to say that I feel like a complete moron with my new cutter. 

The first blade I got with the machine- I don't know if I messed it up or what, but DAS sent me a replacement blade, thinking that the first was a dud somehow.

The second blade worked perfectly for about 1 week. I made a cutting error and went off the stencil material, into the paper backing. After that, that stupid blade wouldn't cut well enough for weeding.

Given that DAS charges $20 for a replacement blade, I got online and found some Roland/GCC 60 blades. I bought them from Ordway sign. The 10 pack was $60-ish bucks and with shipping each blade was about $7 each. Substantial savings, right?

I put the new blade in yesterday and can't get clean cutting either.

I feel like a moron. I dread calling tech support again (they are getting tired of me and my cutting problems).

Pressure is at 225. I am using a 60 degree blade. I've turned it so that it's on an "8" (the blade holder). It's about a credit card width sticking out.

I'm using DAS' stone stencil material.

Anyone have any ideas? I had it cutting PERFECTLY for about a week. Now. blech. I was thinking maybe I shouldn't have gone "cheap" on the blades. Maybe I should have paid the $20 each. I don't know.

Thank you for making it through this rediculously wandering post. I'm frustrated!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Some times cheap blades are not cheap...I have a Jaguar IV and use 60 degree blades from clean cut blades. I have the DAS system and cut the new material (the one with paper backing) at 180-200 pressure. the blade should NOT be out the thickness of a credit card...Only 1/2 or a bit less than the thickness of a credit card and I slow the speed down... Try that and see if it works...to test just draw a small line w/ stones to see how it cuts.. that way you do not waste material. also you did not say if a test cut is okay


----------



## ldelzer (May 3, 2010)

charles95405 said:


> Some times cheap blades are not cheap...I have a Jaguar IV and use 60 degree blades from clean cut blades. I have the DAS system and cut the new material (the one with paper backing) at 180-200 pressure. the blade should NOT be out the thickness of a credit card...Only 1/2 or a bit less than the thickness of a credit card and I slow the speed down... Try that and see if it works...to test just draw a small line w/ stones to see how it cuts.. that way you do not waste material. also you did not say if a test cut is okay


The test cut is semi-okay. I'm doing the one that cutter does- you know the circle, square, arrow one? The circles comes out just fine. The arrow has a hard time separating from the square. Not sure if that makes sense.

I did a test run with a simple square and circles the size of 3.2 mm. None of the circles are weeding out. They do poke out fine when I use the "poking Dental tool" (for lack of a better name). So, I sit there and poke every single circle out. blech. When I had it working perfectly before, prob 90-95% of the circles came out immediately when pulling the stencil material off the paper.

The speed is whatever DAS told me to set it at. I just checked and it's set at 20.

Okay, so retract the blade until it's like 1/2 a credit card width? Do you happen to know what number you turn your dial to on your blade holder?


----------



## ldelzer (May 3, 2010)

charles95405 said:


> Some times cheap blades are not cheap...I have a Jaguar IV and use 60 degree blades from clean cut blades. I have the DAS system and cut the new material (the one with paper backing) at 180-200 pressure. the blade should NOT be out the thickness of a credit card...Only 1/2 or a bit less than the thickness of a credit card and I slow the speed down... Try that and see if it works...to test just draw a small line w/ stones to see how it cuts.. that way you do not waste material. also you did not say if a test cut is okay


Oh, do you happen to remember specifically what blades you are buying from Clean Cut? I see a few choices on the Roland 60 degree (regular, special, and thinned).

I TRULY do appreciate your help


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

ldelzer said:


> Oh, do you happen to remember specifically what blades you are buying from Clean Cut? I see a few choices on the Roland 60 degree (regular, special, and thinned).
> 
> I TRULY do appreciate your help


That would be the Roland 60 S its a special blade for template material and you can get it at Clean Cut Blade

The best is to give them a call and order it.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

The directions that came with the paper backed material has the suggested settings. Did you maybe damage your cutting strip? You should have gotten a spare one with your cutter. I did. I think the blade setting suggestion is 6. How about your overcut and offset? I think the suggested setting was .40. I cut at 225 and speed of 30. The settings seem to vary a bit so you need to find the sweet spot for your cutter. One thing I have found that helps is before you remove the backing, hold the design by the edges and roll it back and forth with the stencil material to the inside. Kind of rub it on itself. Lay the stencil flat on a table. Use one hand to peel and one hand to stabilize the stencil. Starting at the upper left hand corner, peel the stencil material back onto itself keeping the peeled edge close to the surface. In other words, do not pull straight up.


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

When I first set up my Jaguar I didn't put the blade holder in correctly. I had it up too high but I was still able to screw the little hinge closed. It didn't cut correctly until I got it into the correct position. Maybe that's your problem. Let's hope it's that simple.

My depth is just about 6, using the 60 blade that came with the machine, speed 20, press 185. I've only cut a couple of stencils so far. I would expect to experiment with pressure & speed. 

I started with a credit card depth and had to expose less blade, as Charles mentioned.


----------

